# AG Commish???/



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Any word on this yet, last I heard it was 50%-50%, with 90 some percent of the precincts in??????


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Johnson pulled it out in a tight race. I haven't heard if there will be a recount yet.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Do you think some of the info on this sight could have helped determine the outcome dd:


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks to Dick! Close races we for sure make an impact.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This should NOT have been a close race Johnson is a 3 time incumbent!!!!!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I concur Zogman, I think with Schaefer on Gohrings band wagon for the last several days really put a feather in his cap at the end.

Thanx Dick for the heads up on this one!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

You have far more power than you think. And we are just getting started.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

It is little things like what Dick shared with us here that many of us take for granted that other people already know.

I had forgotten some of the things he was involved with and I can bet others have also.

One of the times I know that my vote was not cast in vain.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Doug Goehring had some money behind him. I saw many placards along I-29 between Fargo and Grand Forks, not to mention the lawn signs in Fargo! Thank you again for the heads-up Dick. At least I was able to convince my wife to vote with me on this one!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Dick thanks for the heads up on Goehring and his connection to Farm Bureau. I was able to talk to several people and get them to vote for Roger Johnson. If candidates realize that a connection to Farm Breau or Nodak Insurance is a liability to their political carrers they may think twice. If Goehring runs again I will work hard to defeat him. I have talked to Roger Johnson personally. I believe him to be very honest and I think that he has a real concern for the average hunter.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ditto,

I was leaning to Geohring but thanks to Dick I voted Johnson and told a bunch of others the same. Farm Bureau = No friend to Freelancers.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I had no clue in this race...I went by who had Geohring signs out & what I heard here...


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

All the more reason to become involved in the political process. Who would have thought a hunting website would have a say in statewide elections. The sad thing is its not over we've got the session to worry about now. Keep in touch with those elected in your district, let the lobbying begin!

TC


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Sunday Fargo Forum Had a piece about Geohring being pushed into running again in 2006. They basically say tht the Repubs are pushing the issue. Anyone believe that they are the only organization pushing the issue?

Bob


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't like the sounds and smells of this! 4 years isn't that far away so we better prepare ourselves!


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

This term is only 2 years election will be held in 06


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Ithaca is correct in that the current term of the Ag Commissioner is a two-year term. Since the last election was so close, the campaigning for the next one will start in the near future. Keep informed and inform others.


----------

